# 1940-1941 Hawthorne tank bike American?



## All bikes (Feb 26, 2017)

Super excited I brought this one home today.  From what I gathered I believe it to be a 40-41 Snyder built bike. Probably my new favorite already... not sure what the difference is but I've seen other I think they were called an all American or something like that. Has a horn and a switch on the tank I guess for the side lights on the rack which are missing. Seat has been recovered but seems like it was the original pan. I haven't see a picture of one with just truss rods. Any info? Thanks 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## All bikes (Feb 26, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## All bikes (Feb 26, 2017)

I've done some more research and believe it's a 41' comet. Anyone have pics of theirs? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## szathmarig (Feb 26, 2017)

Here are some lenses for the rack light. http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=272549188394


----------



## szathmarig (Feb 26, 2017)

This is the headlight you need.


----------



## Boris (Feb 27, 2017)

You gonna eat that cookie?


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Feb 27, 2017)

looks an appears to be a hawthorne comet!!! ?Nice find!!


----------



## brann.ty@verizon.net (Feb 27, 2017)

Here's  example of a all American


----------



## szathmarig (Feb 27, 2017)

This straight bar is an All American, not Comet. Two different bikes.


----------



## vincev (Feb 27, 2017)

Have a ladies Comet.......


----------



## JimRoy (Feb 28, 2017)

Nice.  Hawthorne's are very easy to become a favorite. Thanks for posting.


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 28, 2017)

brann.ty@verizon.net said:


> Here's  example of a all American
> 
> View attachment 428707






szathmarig said:


> This straight bar is an All American, not Comet. Two different bikes.




I was under the impression that All American's had ND 2spds with built-in shifters?


----------



## All bikes (Feb 28, 2017)

Dave Marko said:


> You gonna eat that cookie?




That ain't no regular [emoji514] haha!! That's probably why I'm just finding all these comments now. Yeahhh the hawthornes are growing on me after this one! I bought it from a guy who said he got it from a collector three years ago, I took this bike apart and whatttt must of just been a collector and not a mechanic. Anyone have pictures of inside of tank wiring to taillights? And what kind of wire would work? And bulbs? Thanks, I think this styling on this thing is too cool. That's why I can't focus on one manufacturer I love them all in different ways! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## All bikes (Feb 28, 2017)

Also does anyone know if that is original paint scheme/ pin stripe on the top bar? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brann.ty@verizon.net (Feb 28, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> I was under the impression that All American's had ND 2spds with built-in shifters?



 I don't know about that Chris Hammond / Robert Riley Had one just like mine. Ok Chris nicer one then mine.


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 28, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> I was under the impression that All American's had ND 2spds with built-in shifters?



They came in single and two speeds.  The add shows a two speed but it was an option.


----------



## mrg (Feb 28, 2017)

The frame and tank on the All Americans are specific just to the AA and no other models and the unequipped models came without a 2 spd., cool Snyder built Comet you got.


----------



## All bikes (Mar 4, 2017)

Not too much of a visual difference but she's ready to ride now, fresh rebuild! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Mar 5, 2017)

I wonder if that guard is different from the Schwinn version? I have a ladies' 'thorne with it, as well as a Monark Rocket.


----------



## frankster41 (Mar 5, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> I was under the impression that All American's had ND 2spds with built-in shifters?



Not all of them. some had the shifter in the tank


----------



## szathmarig (Mar 5, 2017)

The taillights are not wired to the tank. There should be a battery tray in the rack for the taillights. The switch in the tank is only for the head light that I posted earlier. The bike looks to have original paint.


----------



## Schwinnswine (Sep 26, 2018)

Ok so there’s a lot of mis information here, and I realize the post is old but it just bothers me, ok so first there were many hawthorne models, the American was a single speed, the all American was a two speed with the shifter mounted to a boss hidden by the tanks. Alright now that that’s out of the way the American that this post was originally about is not a Snyder built bike it’s a cleveland welding company bike, the dead giveaway is the bar that curves down to the bottom bracket, Snyder’s had the straight bar down to the B.B. The comet later posted in the thread was also built by c.w.c. Beautiful bikes.


----------



## mrg (Sep 27, 2018)

I think you got your threads mixed up, this thread started (by All Bikes who questioned if it was a AA but answered his own question) about a Snyder built bent tank Hawthorn Comet, check the curved rear fender bridge !, (CWC also supplied but had straight fender bridge and other miner frame construction differences) the All American ( 40-41) is a completely different frame ( framn & tank only used for the AA exclusively and built by CWC and Snyder) with a straight bar tank and a straight bar with a curve right before the bottom bracket. I jokingly have called the single speed AA a American but they were both sold by wards as All Americans with 1 or 2 spd. option. first yr. both CWC & Snyder were equipped with CWC springer ( Snyder didn't have one yet or they were not suppling them to Wards ?)  which creates some confusion, second yr of production both came with their own springer, also the AA taillights are wired to the tank with no switch or battery tray on rack. but this should be in a All American thread and not a Snyder/Comet thread. oh well.


----------



## Schwinnswine (Sep 27, 2018)

In some of the original ads I have they list the single speed version as an “American” and the two speed as the “fully equipped all American” Also the fender bridge stuff is another bit of mis information Snyder and Cleveland welding both used curved fender bridges on these bikes so how can you use that to distinguish anything? I have both a 41 Snyder built all American and a 41 cwc built comet. Now the comet is the same frame as an American because it’s the single speed frame and does not have the shifter mount that’s welded on the all American frame..


----------



## saladshooter (Sep 27, 2018)

Schwinnswine said:


> In some of the original ads I have they list the single speed version as an “American” and the two speed as the “fully equipped all American” Also the fender bridge stuff is another bit of mis information Snyder and Cleveland welding both used curved fender bridges on these bikes so how can you use that to distinguish anything? I have both a 41 Snyder built all American and a 41 cwc built comet. Now the comet is the same frame as an American because it’s the single speed frame and does not have the shifter mount that’s welded on the all American frame..




You should share your original ads that state American vs All American.


----------



## Boris (Sep 27, 2018)

Schwinnswine said:


> Ok so there’s a lot of mis information here, and I realize the post is old but it just bothers me, ok so first there were many hawthorne models, the American was a single speed, the all American was a two speed with the shifter mounted to a boss hidden by the tanks. Alright now that that’s out of the way the American that this post was originally about is not a Snyder built bike it’s a cleveland welding company bike, the dead giveaway is the bar that curves down to the bottom bracket, Snyder’s had the straight bar down to the B.B. The comet later posted in the thread was also built by c.w.c. Beautiful bikes.




I don't know much, but I know a Snyder built serial number when I see one. And I see one in post #2!


----------



## Krakatoa (Sep 27, 2018)

Look also at the bottom bracket flanged joints totally Snyder.


----------



## mrg (Sep 27, 2018)

No mis information on the fender bridge (ask any of the CWC guys here) pre-war CWC had a straight fender bridge, I have 3 CWC All Americans (2- 2 spds, 1 single spd.) and and a total of 12 pre-war CWC's all with straight upper fender bridge, No curved fender bridges, that was a Snyder thing, Snyder also has joint ridges where frame tubes connect to bottom bracket. so if it has curved fender bridge and joint ridges it's a Snyder. Also AA 1 and 2 spd's both used a Exclusive frame & tank, AA only. only frame with a straight down tube with a curve before the BB. I would like to see those ads also, my original Montgomery Wards catalogs and the reprinted Sears/Wards catalog book, ( that many people here have) 1940-41 Fall/Winter & 1941 Spring/Summer, the only 2 years this particular version AA was made has it listed The Hawthorne "All American" available with 1 or 2 spd. New Departure brake. oh ya, my 1 and 2 spd CWC AA are exactly the same except the 2 spd. the Comet is a completely different bike, Snyder or CWC. Not trying to come off with a attitude but bought my first pre-war CWC 30+ years ago and 1st AA in 88.


----------



## bicycle larry (Sep 28, 2018)

brann.ty@verizon.net said:


> Here's  example of a all American
> 
> View attachment 428707



o boy that's a nice one!!!!!from bicycle larry


----------



## ranman (Oct 2, 2018)

Mine. Think mine is a 40.


----------



## ranman (Oct 2, 2018)

Mine. Think mine is a 40.View attachment 877663
View attachment 877664


----------



## ranman (Oct 2, 2018)

ranman said:


> Mine. Think mine is a 40.View attachment 877663
> View attachment 877664



Actually I think mine is a 39 Comet.


----------



## Vdubber (Aug 12, 2020)

All bikes said:


> I've done some more research and believe it's a 41' comet. Anyone have pics of theirs?
> 
> Here are some pics of my 41 hawthorne, gonna be a nice rider by next spring..
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vdubber (Aug 12, 2020)

An og ad..


----------



## ranman (Aug 13, 2020)

Started on it tonight, finally!


----------

